# PJs ?!



## veifera

I tried a search here but couldn't find anything, so decided to ask..

I'm looking for PJs for my girl. Has anyone had good success with something that's sold on Amazon or elsewhere online?

It's getting colder and colder and because my dog shifts and turns at night, she often ends up sleeping on top of her blankets and her back and ears get cold.

Grateful for suggestions (and links!). Thanks!


----------



## littlelulu

I'm not sure where you're located, but I got my girl's PJs online from a girl who makes them in Ontario, Canada. She ships to anywhere in Canada and the US. There are lots of fun fleece patterns to choose from and she'll make them custom from your dog's measurements. Lu loves hers and they're well made. They've had lots of wear and washing and haven't needed any repairs.

http://www.handmadejammies.com/jammies/Welcome.html


----------



## Darcy1311

Part of me say's yes Lu looks sweet in those PJ's....but the other part asks why would people put their Vizsla's in PJ's...I know there is no harm in the practice,and it's only my opinion.I also gave you a LIKE as Lu looks lovely....


----------



## littlelulu

Yes, I totally hear you, Darcy, I understand dog PJs aren't for everyone . We don't use them as "pyjamas" per se, she's never actually worn them to sleep in at night. We only use them in winter/late fall (gets pretty cold here in Canada!) when she come in from a long hike in the snow/wet weather. She's one of those Vs that loves being out in the cold, but shivers and shakes a lot. So when we come home, we pop her in the PJs for a bit so she can warm up. She snuggles right up in her bed afterwards and falls asleep .


----------



## Darcy1311

Saying that Littlelulu, I might even purchase a set for Darcy, at the end of the day it's only a bit of fun, and in this troubled world, we all need fun..... ;D


----------



## BFrancs

okay dusting this one off- its been a year since the last post but I want to thank littlelulu for introducing these PJs. Love them!

Okay so today I had a “bad’ day at work but getting these in the mail today and getting them on my guys – it made up for the crappy day I had.... OMG I laughed so hard it hurt. Anyways, I thought I share….they look goofy but adorable at the same time. 

OBTW, we have an older house, so it is always cold, i figure these might help a little to keep them warm. they have had them on for about an hour and seem very comfy in them. thanks again littlelulu


----------



## Carolina Blue

Have to have some! We have an old house too and Kiya is always shivering. Maybe this will help in her not laying all over me when in bed!


----------



## BFrancs

My husband lives in his man cave and Hunter is HIS velcro dog except for the winter months. He's usually upstairs with me, only because its warmer. Well I put the PJs on him and now, he's downstairs laying next ti him while he's on his XboxOne. Hunter is such a traitor LOL they are warm.


----------



## MCD

I wonder what my mother would think if I put those on Dharma....... she thinks I am crazy for having a rainslicker a coat and a sweater for her. Believe me all completely necessary!


----------



## Darcy1311

BFrancs said:


> okay dusting this one off- its been a year since the last post but I want to thank littlelulu for introducing these PJs. Love them!
> 
> Okay so today I had a “bad’ day at work but getting these in the mail today and getting them on my guys – it made up for the crappy day I had.... OMG I laughed so hard it hurt. Anyways, I thought I share….they look goofy but adorable at the same time.
> 
> OBTW, we have an older house, so it is always cold, i figure these might help a little to keep them warm. they have had them on for about an hour and seem very comfy in them. thanks again littlelulu



Love those PJs...where did you purchase them from, Darcy is going to get a pair for Christmas..


----------



## BFrancs

Darcy1311 said:


> Love those PJs...where did you purchase them from, Darcy is going to get a pair for Christmas..


From Elise in Ontario, Canada. Website: http://www.handmadejammies.com/jammies/Welcome.html 

The selection of fabric is small. Just send her an email. She will reply in a day or two. The PJs take a few weeks to get them deliver, so, you right on time if you want them for Christmas.


----------



## BFrancs

LOL one more pix of my superhero....


----------



## Ksana

Ok. Could not resist and just ordered a PJ for my pup. It is time to be honest with myself: I am a Vizsla addict now as well. My husband asked me what I wanted for our wedding anniversary and I told him the best present would be outfits for our Vizsla! So I am getting PJ, parka, as well as winter coat, and a sweater.


----------



## Ksana

My boy's PJ has arrived. He liked it a lot. As nobody except us could see him wearing it, he went outside in his PJ.


----------



## Carolina Blue

Camo pj's will get my husband totally on board with them! ;D


----------



## BFrancs

I should have gone with the Camo Print for Hunter too, o’well he’s stuck with orange Dinosaur PJs… poor-hunter-dog.


----------



## mlg1900

Can anyone say what size their dog's PJ's are from the handmade jammies? or did you measure your dogs and give custom measurements?


----------



## einspänner

She's making some for me now. I went with the XL based on Scout's back length and asked her to adjust the other measurements. Not sure if she'll charge more or not. It's not like she has premade on hand, so it can't be a big deal to tweak.


----------



## BFrancs

mlg1900 said:


> Can anyone say what size their dog's PJ's are from the handmade jammies? or did you measure your dogs and give custom measurements?


For my Vs, I did the custom measuring. Roxxy has a very deep chest, so I wanted it to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Ksana

mlg1900 said:


> Can anyone say what size their dog's PJ's are from the handmade jammies? or did you measure your dogs and give custom measurements?


I sent the measurements in as my boy has a very deep chest and also has long legs (if I went with the proposed on the website measurements, he would look like he was wearing boxers and not a PJ). I don't believe I was charged more and the lady completed both his PJ and a parka within a day! It took longer to deliver the order and then the postman came to my door to tell me he could not give it to me and I had to go (in another 24 hours) to the post office to get it


----------



## einspänner

My sisters and I always get pajamas on Christmas Eve. I didn't want to leave Scout out, so I got her and my younger sister's dog a pair each. You can tell who liked them and who didn't.


----------



## aliciavp

oh my... I don't think she'll post to Australia


----------



## mommaofalot

Oh my how cute are they!!!! I need to get some pjs for Koda too! I bet it keeps their belly warm on cold winter days.


----------



## CatK

How did I not see this before??? Scout looks so pleased with herself


----------



## einspänner

haha, as I recall she was extra wiggly after getting the PJs. Hard to keep her still for the photos as she kept trying to kiss us. Tyson, on the other hand, was a little traumatized. He used to like wearing this fleece he has, but after the pajama incident he became very distrustful of any clothing. oh well!


----------



## hmw0

I am currently in the market for fleece dog PJs for my V... the link in the thread seems to be outdated but if anyone knows if this seamstress is still making PJs and where to find her, I would really appreciate it! Oh, and I am also located in Ontario, Canada. Thanks in advance


----------



## texasred

I'm glad you brought up this old post.
I was looking for some online yesterday, and couldn't find the ones I wanted.
@einspanner Where did you by your those?
I'm wanting to send some to a rescue dog, that need some protection for her skin.
And maybe a pair for Piggy, she loves clothes.


----------



## einspänner

The site I got mine from is no longer active, but my sister recently got a pair for their greyhound. I'll ask and get back to you.

Edit: She got them from Turbo Threads on Etsy. They're closed for orders until this weekend per the website. If you can wait, my sister passed along this 20% off code seasonsgiving17 good thru 2/25. 

There's tons of other dog pj makers on etsy if that doesn't work for you and probably some Canadian one's @hmw0.


----------



## texasred

Thank you. 
Yes, I can wait.

For some reason the link does not work.


----------



## einspänner

Weird. Try this https://www.etsy.com/shop/TurboThreads?ref=shop_sugg and if that doesn't work, just google TurboThreads. They have the etsy page and also their own site.


----------



## hmw0

Thank you so much!


----------



## Milo’s Mommy

littlelulu said:


> I'm not sure where you're located, but I got my girl's PJs online from a girl who makes them in Ontario, Canada. She ships to anywhere in Canada and the US. There are lots of fun fleece patterns to choose from and she'll make them custom from your dog's measurements. Lu loves hers and they're well made. They've had lots of wear and washing and haven't needed any repairs.
> 
> http://www.handmadejammies.com/jammies/Welcome.html


This website isn’t working. Is she still in business?


----------

